# Velvet's Quest for Balance & Buffness :-)



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhh, a new chapter.  There's nothing like the feeling of starting something new and fresh.

*Where I've Been:*  Was training since May to compete in our local Figure Competition, but decided that I wasn't willing to sacrifice my health to attain such a low body fat percentage in such a short period of time.  Decided to re-evaluate my goals and plan...

*Where I am Now:*  I've decided to map out a more healthy course to my ultimate goal of competing in Figure.  I will design a nutrition program (notice I didn't say diet lol) and Fitness plan that will get me to my goal safely!  I will concentrate on building more upper body mass and leaning out my legs.  I will add whole grains, fruits and milk products back into my meals to achieve a more balanced nutritional profile.  

*Where I want to Be:*  I will compete in the Ottawa Championships next May, Figure Division, but most importantly I'll be achieve the best body/mind I can dream!


*New Workout Split:*

Tuesday - Chest/Triceps
Wednesday - Back/Biceps
Thursday - Legs
Friday - Delts/Abs

I will be going  super heavy on the upper body, especially arms and delts to put on some more mass.  I will be doing plyometrics and a shit load of lunges (no weights) for legs only once per week.  I will do 30 mins of steady state cardio every morning to get the blood flowing and keep up my aerobic fitness.

I will gradually start adding back calories every week until I'm above maintenance..don't want to up them all at once and risk adding body fat.  So I will start at 1800 calories with a 40%P 30%C 30%F macro split.  On training days, I will eat Protein & Carbs in Meal 1, 3 (Post W/O) and 4 (Post-Post W/O) and Protein & Fat in Meal 2, 5 and 6.  On non-training days, I will eat Carbs & Protein in my first 3 meals and Protein & Fats (predominantly EFA's) in my last three meals.  I plan on adding an extra 100 calories per week until I hit 2200 calories.

Feel free to critique my plan


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Good Luck Vel!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Well Good Morning again  

Good luck Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well Good Morning again
> 
> Good luck Velvet



Good morning again Gary, and Andrea!!!

Thanks for your luck!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

yeah, contest dieting is far from health....even though you do look good.  hehe.

Well, good luck with your knew goals.  Contest diet or not you look great.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, contest dieting is far from health....even though you do look good.  hehe.
> 
> Well, good luck with your knew goals.  Contest diet or not you look great.




Thanks sweetie    Can you take a look at my plan in my new journal, I'd appreciate your assistance with it!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks sweetie    Can you take a look at my plan in my new journal, I'd appreciate your assistance with it!!




what plan?  workout plan?  LOL, I thought this was your new journal


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what plan?  workout plan?  LOL, I thought this was your new journal



Nope, I started a fresh one

EDIT:  I'm on drugs..ha ha, whoopsie, this IS my new journal...two journals going here, good thing I have carbs back in my diet..my senses will come back soon..hee hee


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

hmmmm ... welll thought out.  
 And if you follow your plan and don't compete, you haven't lost anything, only gained!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hmmmm ... welll thought out.
> And if you follow your plan and don't compete, you haven't lost anything, only gained!



Morning NT poo


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Nope, I started a fresh one
> 
> EDIT:  I'm on drugs..ha ha, whoopsie, this IS my new journal...two journals going here, good thing I have carbs back in my diet..my senses will come back soon..hee hee




LOL, drugs!!  Can I have some?

What plan though...your workout plan?  The overal plan?  Your plan fo life?  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

morning Miss Velvet  

How are we feeling today?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Velvet 

Glad to see your still on the path to competing. You have to do it when you feel ready 
It's funny, I have almost an identical split as you and I love it  as well as the caloric intake. I pretty much did mine that way to gain mass as well. Good luck with everything.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

Good luck, Velvet! Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, drugs!!  Can I have some?
> 
> What plan though...your workout plan?  The overal plan?  Your plan fo life?  LOL



K, here's my plan for this week

*Chest/Triceps*

BB Bench
6r x 4s 

Incline DB Press
8r x 3s

Cable Crossovers
10r x 3s

Skull Crushers
8r x 3s

Rope Pressdowns
10r x 3s


*Back/Biceps*

WG Pullup
6r x 4s

T-Bar Row
8r x 3s

One Arm Cable Row (Low Pulley)
10r x 3s

BB Curl
8r x 3s

Incline Hammer Curl
10r x 3s

*
Delts/Abs*

Seated DB Press
6r x 4s

Cuban Press (for my crappy rotators)
8r x 3s

L-Laterals
10r x 3s


Decline Weighted Crunches
8r x 3s

Cable Crunches
10r x 3s



*Legs*

Walking Lunges 
as many as I can x 3s

Jump Squats
20r x 3s

Clock Lunges
5 sets (0 RI)

Sumo Squats (no weight)
30 x 3s


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Velvet
> 
> How are we feeling today?




Morning pookey bunny!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey Velvet
> 
> Glad to see your still on the path to competing. You have to do it when you feel ready
> It's funny, I have almost an identical split as you and I love it  as well as the caloric intake. I pretty much did mine that
> way to gain mass as well. Good luck with everything.


Thanks buddy!  Nice pics in your sig...looking good


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Good luck, Velvet! Sounds like a good plan!



Thanks hon!  Holy crap, just saw your before pics

YOU ROCK!!! WAY TO GO!!!!  You've come soooooooo far, you must be so proud!!  One day I'll post my before pics...be prepared to barf lol


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

*My Training Day Menu:*

5L water

_Meal #1_

3/4c Egg Whites
2/3c Shredded Wheat
1/2c Thawed Strawberries
1/4c Skim Milk

_Meal #2_
30g Protein (powder)
1 oz Nuts

_Meal #3_ (post workout)
30g Protein
3/4c Oats

_Meal #4 _ (post post workout)
3.5oz Chicken Breast
1/2c Basmati Brown Rice
1/2c Unsweetened Applesauce (with Splenda and cinny of course)

_Meal #5_
5oz Shrimp
2 tsp Olive Oil
1 oz Cheese
Veggies

_Meal #6_
1/2c Cottage Cheese
1 oz Nuts

*Macros:*

1810 Calories
185.5g Protein (40%)
135g Carbs (30%)
60.5g Fat (30%)


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2004)

Yummy, I see FOOD on the menu, lots of it!

Im glad you listened to your body about competiting. Even those of us who DONT compete see / hear what is can do to the body. You dont want to loose hard earned muscle do ya?? And 1200 cals a day and crazy training IS hard. Mentally AND physically.

Following your  was the right thing to do

I will still be keeping an eye on you just for the record.  

Good luck sweet cheeks!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yummy, I see FOOD on the menu, lots of it!
> 
> Im glad you listened to your body about competiting. Even those of us who DONT compete see / hear what is can do to the body. You dont want to loose hard earned muscle do ya?? And 1200 cals a day and crazy training IS hard. Mentally AND physically.
> 
> ...



Aw, thanks so much Jilly, that's so nice to hear...ya, I'm excited about my nuts, cheese, fruits and cereals again...wahooo, doesn't take much to make me happy hee hee


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning pookey bunny!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Velvet Eyes!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

ha ha, morning Sapphy!  Actually, good afternoon here in Kingston


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

*Non-Training Days Menu*

*Meal #1*	3/4c	Oats
	1/2c	Egg Whites
	2 tb	SF Syrup


*Meal #2	*3/4c	Berries
	3/4c	Cottage Cheese
	1/3c	Fibre 1
* 
Meal #3*	2oz	WW Roll
	3.5oz	Albacore Tuna
	1 tb	LF Mayo
	3/4c	Applesauce

*Meal #4*	3.5oz	Chicken
	1 oz	Cheese
	1/2 oz	Nuts
* 
Meal #5*	3 oz	Chicken
	1.5 oz 	Cheese
		Veggies

*Meal #6	*30g	Protein
	1/4c	Egg Whites
	1/8c	Flax Seed
	2 tb	SF Syrup
	5	Fish Caps


	Cals	1831
	Protein	186   41%
	Carbs	139   30%
	Fat	58.5  29%


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> K, here's my plan for this week
> 
> *Chest/Triceps*
> 
> ...



It is okay.  How long do you plan on doing this routine for?  What is with leg day?  No squats?  No deadlifts?  But ploymetrics?  And why is everything bodyweight?  No weight bearing exercises?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2004)

Good luck Vel


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Kid, the important thing here is that you are happy with the changes you are making.  You are the most important person regarding your decisions, so I won't critique because, first, you'll kick my a$$   , and second because I am nobody to critique a workout when I myself have not even come solar systems close to where you are at.

What I can tell you for sure is that I will always be behind you no matter what.  Although that may not be a life altering statement for you, I can tell you that I am always serious about what I say in journals like yours.  I will always try to talk you up when you are down and be happy for you when you are happy.  In fact, I am really looking forward to seeing that you are happy with you and the things that you do.....
Go for it!!!!!!!!

Hugs....


----------



## jfrance (Sep 29, 2004)

Good luck, Velvet!    It's a good idea to not kill yourself to make the 2.5 week comp.    I always think that it's so silly to hurt your health just to meet an artifical deadline.    We had a weight loss contest in my office 2 years ago, and a friend of mine wouldn't come to the gym with me because she didn't want to gain muscle and do worse on the contest because she was heavier.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is okay.  How long do you plan on doing this routine for?  What is with leg day?  No squats?  No deadlifts?  But ploymetrics?  And why is everything bodyweight?  No weight bearing exercises?



3 weeks, then I'll do another one.  I'm having problems with my knees...my legs are toast right now...I want to change things up.  I've always had better results with plyometrics and high rep leg routines.  I will add weight back when my knees recover.  Besides, I can do this routine (which I did last night) in the park with my son.  I haven' had much time for him lately due to all the training i was doing..so this is much needed son/mommy time while still getting in a workout.  (I give him a stopwatch and  he thinks he's helping by timing my sets hee hee  )


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Kid, the important thing here is that you are happy with the changes you are making.  You are the most important person regarding your decisions, so I won't critique because, first, you'll kick my a$$   , and second because I am nobody to critique a workout when I myself have not even come solar systems close to where you are at.
> 
> What I can tell you for sure is that I will always be behind you no matter what.  Although that may not be a life altering statement for you, I can tell you that I am always serious about what I say in journals like yours.  I will always try to talk you up when you are down and be happy for you when you are happy.  In fact, I am really looking forward to seeing that you are happy with you and the things that you do.....
> Go for it!!!!!!!!
> ...



Thanks sweetie, I love that I can always count on your support and love!  You such a wonderful man!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Good luck, Velvet!    It's a good idea to not kill yourself to make the 2.5 week comp.    I always think that it's so silly to hurt your health just to meet an artifical deadline.    We had a weight loss contest in my office 2 years ago, and a friend of mine wouldn't come to the gym with me because she didn't want to gain muscle and do worse on the contest because she was heavier.


Ya, there comes a point when you really have to re-evaluate your goals if the path to get there isn't fulfilling!  I was enjoying the journey up until 2 weeks ago...so I will stay on the path, I just made it longer   

I LOVE doing fun cardio again, I love to bike and dance and do my aerobics videos, it's nice to go for a bike ride JUST BECAUSE i want to, not because I have to burn x amount of calories...get what I mean? 

Thanks for the kind words Jamie!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

*Wednesday Sept 30*

4L Water      Do better today

All meals went as planned, but added 2 sf ff creamsicles (20cals each), 2 ss ff Jellos (5cals each) and a sf candy (10 cal)...so I did pretty good overall.

Workout:

Well here's the thing, was planning on doing chest/triceps...got all excited to head back to the gym, grabbed my bag and went on over..got dressed, then noticed I DIDN"T HAVE MY SHOES    , So I got dressed again and went back to work ha ha...SO I went to the park with my son after work and did my legs workout on the soccer field

Step aerobics - 1 riser no propulsion 35 mins < Meal #1

Lunging across the soccer field, no weight,
50 reps..mummy!
40 reps
20 reps   

Jump Squats
30 reps
20 reps
10 reps

Sumo Squats
20 reps

Regular Squats
20 reps

Moutain biking, sans mountains, 10 mins


Good to get back at it..but gonna take it nice and easy this week


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Vel!! Your leg workout looks intense!! I'm going to have to loop up some of it so I can figure out how to do it (like sumo squat) and then I'm going to try it!! Burn those buns baby!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Good Morning Pretty Lady


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 2 ss ff Jellos (5cals each)


I ate 6 yesterday


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

pssssst


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I ate 6 yesterday


 These only have 5 calories in canada?

 we are talking about the jello gelatin, not pudding, right? 

 The ones I get are 10 cals each. The prepackaged 1/4 cup servings that come six to a pack or 8 to a pack or something like that.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey VE, just discovered your new journal.  Good luck with everything, I think it's great that you're aren't giving up on your goals, I've known a few girls who have wanted to compete then not felt ready in time for that first show and so have dropped out of competing forever, you are playing it smart... I'm looking forward to watching your progress unfold!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I ate 6 yesterday




ha ha, yummy

Did you know that Juicy Jells now has sugar-free jello pots...i originally got them for my son..as I don't encourage sugary snacks...then I tried them.  The Jello brand only has strawberry in the ready-made kind..but juicy jells has orange and strawberry..and only 5 cals instead of 7..ha ha a big 2 cal savings there!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> These only have 5 calories in canada?
> 
> we are talking about the jello gelatin, not pudding, right?
> 
> The ones I get are 10 cals each. The prepackaged 1/4 cup servings that come six to a pack or 8 to a pack or something like that.



Na, I was eating the sf juicy jells ones, i think they are new.  only 5 cals per tub..yumm..AND they have orange, not just strawberry!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey VE, just discovered your new journal.  Good luck with everything, I think it's great that you're aren't giving up on your goals, I've known a few girls who have wanted to compete then not felt ready in time for that first show and so have dropped out of competing forever, you are playing it smart... I'm looking forward to watching your progress unfold!



Thanks Britty, I appreciate that!  It's funny, I've told pretty much everyone that I'm postponing my show...and they are all glad...they were afraid for my health these last few weeks


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thanks Britty, I appreciate that!  It's funny, I've told pretty much everyone that I'm postponing my show...and they are all glad...they were afraid for my health these last few weeks



Yeah, there's definately a proper way to do it.  I think P mentioned earlier contest dieting isn't exactly healthy at best but if you try to do too much too soon it's a recipe for disaster.  You will know when you are ready!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi VE!!! 

Sounds like you made the right decision!!      I really admire you women who compete.. there is no way I could have the discipline to eat the way you all do ALL the time.  

I will compete vicariously through you!!  WAY easier for me!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi VE!!!
> 
> Sounds like you made the right decision!!      I really admire you women who compete.. there is no way I could have the discipline to eat the way you all do ALL the time.
> 
> I will compete vicariously through you!!  WAY easier for me!!



Never say never hon!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Following your heart and listening to your body is the best way to go! That's the only way you can ensure your progress will be long-lasting.  Burning out leads to a lot of backsliding and I am glad you could stop yourself before that happened.  Oh and if you lived nearby we could go dancing together!! That's my favorite form of cardio (Since I'm still single hehe)


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Following your heart and listening to your body is the best way to go! That's the only way you can ensure your progress will be long-lasting.  Burning out leads to a lot of backsliding and I am glad you could stop yourself before that happened.  Oh and if you lived nearby we could go dancing together!! That's my favorite form of cardio (Since I'm still single hehe)



Now that sounds like a great plan!!  I love dancing, as a matter of fact, a bunch of us are going out to a fancy schmancy restaurant saturday and i"m trying to convince them they want to go dancing afterwards!  I haven't been out in soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long...I may even have a pint or two


----------



## P-funk (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 3 weeks, then I'll do another one.  I'm having problems with my knees...my legs are toast right now...I want to change things up.  I've always had better results with plyometrics and high rep leg routines.  I will add weight back when my knees recover.  Besides, I can do this routine (which I did last night) in the park with my son.  I haven' had much time for him lately due to all the training i was doing..so this is much needed son/mommy time while still getting in a workout.  (I give him a stopwatch and  he thinks he's helping by timing my sets hee hee  )




what is wrong with you knees?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I never need convincing, I always want to go! 

Why do plyometrics work better for you? What results do they give? I have thought of them before considering I don't like my bulky legs!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is wrong with you knees?



Over use.  They are sore...I pulled a muscle under my right patella a couple months ago...it's aggrevated from the crazy depletion w/o's I was doing the past few weeks...and the HIIT w/o's...they just need to rest a bit!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I never need convincing, I always want to go!
> 
> Why do plyometrics work better for you? What results do they give? I have thought of them before considering I don't like my bulky legs!



Plyometrics are good for increasing your muscle endurance, agility and power (speed), and they are a good change up to the same old same old.  I find them fun to do.  I don't think they will help you with hypertrophy but they will allow your muscles to stay in great shape (prevent catabolism, which would happen if you don't train legs at all).  I'm not going all out on them tho as they are quite hard on the joints.


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Na, I was eating the sf juicy jells ones, i think they are new.  only 5 cals per tub..yumm..AND they have orange, not just strawberry!


These are the ones I usually buy. I just call em jello cause its easier!! I only wish they had more sf flavors.  So even If I ate 10, hey its only 50 cals that day. Not that Ive ever eaten that many in a day or anything


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

And how is everything out East Miss Velvet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I always want to buy the sf jello cups but they are like almost 4 dollars for 4 little cups! No way!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I always want to buy the sf jello cups but they are like almost 4 dollars for 4 little cups! No way!



that's one way to help in your weight loss goals ...


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's one way to help in your weight loss goals ...


If its good for me or will help me loose weight I pay whatever amount, _usually_. Thats why our grocery bill is so friggin high!   

The sf juicy gels come in a pack of 4-you can usually get 2 'packs' for $3. Soooooo 8 for $3.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

NT, I can make them for a lot cheaper.  If only they came in ice cream flavors


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> NT, I can make them for a lot cheaper.  If only they came in ice cream flavors



I'm sure you could ... I was trying to say that the high cost is a good thing ... it takes those out of your diet.  The less sf/ this and that you can do without while losing the weight/bf, the better off you'll be in the long run.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Ohh, ok.  Yeah I guess so! I used to be very dependant on sugar free candies or jello or popsicles.  Right now I seem to be doing ok, but I have my diet soda yumm!  Plus I love all bran with low carb chocolate milk so much it feels like a cheat almost.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> And how is everything out East Miss Velvet?



Excellent!  First day back to the gym and it felt sooooooooooooooooo good.  Quite the avi you have there mr. NT..whossat?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I always want to buy the sf jello cups but they are like almost 4 dollars for 4 little cups! No way!



Ya, they are 3 bucks here and that still too expensive.  The juicy jells are 1.50


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

who was it that gave me the link to perfect nutrition for the PB chocolate protein powder?  Britty?  JLB?  IT ROCKS!!  My girlfriend ordered it last week and it's soooooooooooooooooo yummy.  I ordered some today, should be here tomorrow


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thursday Sept 30*

*Workout:*

*Cardio:*

Salsa Dancing 40 mins...    < Meal #1

*Training:*

5mins Rowing for w/u

Bench
65 x 6r x 4s (felt good, elbows still tingling, but still felt good.ahhh, can't wait till my partner is back next week so I can go heavier)

Incline DB Press
22.5 x 8r x 3s

Cable Crossovers (lower pulley)
30 x 10r x 3s

Skulls
30 x 10 x 3

Rope Pressdowns
50 x 10 x 3


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Excellent!  First day back to the gym and it felt sooooooooooooooooo good.  Quite the avi you have there mr. NT..whossat?



that is my favorite pic of Mrs.NT


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that is my favorite pic of Mrs.NT



She's smokin!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> She's smokin!




she *was* smokin' ... I think a few too many trips to Mexico, Jamaica and Vegas have taken their toll on her physique.  Now she is back at the gym trying to get back her smokin bod.  Those all inclusive resorts and their evil drink all day long atmospheres can take it's toll on one's body:


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

*Thrusday Sept 30*

I posted my workouts yesterday

Water 5.5L    

Meals went as planned
except I added 95 cals in extras (sf jello, sf popsicles)..so I'll burn that off on my bike tonight..all is good   

DAMNIT..I cooked 6 chicken breasts ($15 worth) last night, set them on the counter to cool before packing them away in the fridge...and then WENT TO BED      

Saw them still on the counter this morning...what a waste..bad me   
SO now I have to improvise and get deli chicken crap or something for lunch     *whisper* This isn't the first time I've done this   

Well today, I feel AWESOME!!  Most of the bloating from my weekend binge is finally gone..yee haw...my energy levels are back up (kicked ass doing step this morning) and my CNS is back to normal...wahoooooooooooo...life is good again     I so look forward to my shredded wheat with berries for breakfast..hee hee

Enough about me, how is everyone today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, they are 3 bucks here and that still too expensive.  The juicy jells are 1.50


 We get them here 2 for $4.00, and by 2 i mean 2 packs of 6 cups each.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> *Workout:*
> 
> *Cardio:*
> 
> Salsa Dancing 40 mins...    < Meal #1.


 SALSA DANCING?? WOOO HOOO!!! Like a class? In the morning?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> DAMNIT..I cooked 6 chicken breasts ($15 worth) last night, set them on the counter to cool before packing them away in the fridge...and then WENT TO BED


 Don't feel alone in this - i did that with fish recently. FISH. Ick.

 Thank goodness for emergency cans of tuna!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SALSA DANCING?? WOOO HOOO!!! Like a class? In the morning?



I wish i could get to a class first thing in the morning lol..Nope it's a workout video  Kathy Smith's Salsa Workout


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> who was it that gave me the link to perfect nutrition for the PB chocolate protein powder?  Britty?  JLB?  IT ROCKS!!  My girlfriend ordered it last week and it's soooooooooooooooooo yummy.  I ordered some today, should be here tomorrow




I need that link- I love PB!!!!

Morning hottie, btw!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I need that link- I love PB!!!!
> 
> Morning hottie, btw!!



Good morning Andrea!!!  HOw's it going??

Here's the link
www.perfectnutrition.ca

it rocks..very peanut buttery and no aftertaste at all..smooth..I made it into a pancake with egg whites and it rocked!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Good morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

NT


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Friday's Workout

Cardio:

Step Aerobics jamican style - 40 mins, 1 riser, shit load of propulsion   

W/O:

w/u 5 mins rowing

CG Pulldown
75 x 6
82.5 x 6
90 x 6 x 2

was supposed to do T-Bar rows but was busy talking to a hot trainer for 20 mins...so had to make some sacrifices in light of time constraints    

One Arm Low Pulley Row
50 x 10 x 3

BB Curl
30 x 12
40 x 10 
40 x 8  (40's personal best...wahooo)

Incline DB Hammer Curl
10 x 10 x 3


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry about the chix.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sorry about the chix.



what a waste of some fine white chicken boobies eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

I would have ate them 

time constraints can be a biatch with hot trainer lurking around ... 

Maybe I should say "Good afternoon" in the morning


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

So here's the thing

Tomorrow night I'm going to a fancy french restaurant with friends and then going clubbing afterwards

The thing of it is.....this will be my first time drinking in FIFTEEN WEEKS...so if you are looking for me..i'll be the chicka passed out on the dance floor with her first beer still in her hand


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I would have ate them
> 
> time constraints can be a biatch with hot trainer lurking around ...
> 
> Maybe I should say "Good afternoon" in the morning


na, i'm not really keen on barfing


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> So here's the thing
> 
> Tomorrow night I'm going to a fancy french restaurant with friends and then going clubbing afterwards
> 
> The thing of it is.....this will be my first time drinking in FIFTEEN WEEKS...so if you are looking for me..i'll be the chicka passed out on the dance floor with her first beer still in her hand



good thing I'm here and nowhere around you while clubbing ... I would find it hard not to keep your drink topped up.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Good morning All

I had a GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT weekend     

Let see, what DIDN'T I eat

I did workout..did lots of cardio, ya know, the traditional kind, the dancing all night kind and then the romping all night kind   

A bunch of us went to a fancy restaurant called Chien Noir and I had the spinach salad (vinegrette, roasted pecans, bacon, matoes) to start, with a marguarita..then on to stuffed chicken (spinach and gorgonzolla), with garlic mashed potatoes and string beans...then TRIPLE layer MOUSSE cake with a Lisse Martini (Godiva White choco liqueur, OJ, triple sec, vodka and creme )

then off tho Brandee's for cocktails and watch an amazing band (singer/guitarist was extremely talented but needed help with his fashion statement - or lack thereof) and to meet up with my 'date'...three double cranberry and vodkas.

THEN, we went to the Grizzley for dancing..dance for 2.5 hours straight (you don't get off the dancefloor there or you'll never get back on cause it's so packed!)...three more cranberry and vodkas.. AND GUESS WHAT

NOT ONCE, did I even get a buzz, damn, thought my tolerance would be lowered by my extended abstinence..but not so..can still drink a man under the table..ha ha

Sunday, I ate a bit better but wasn't strict at all (my new plan incorporates eating what i want, in moderation, on the weekend and includes one all-you-want cheat meal)  Bought a new mattress set..wahoo, don't have to wake up a cripple anymore    and microwave...went salsa dancing..my hip flexors are SCREAMING at me right now..and visited my cousin's new bambino!

What about y'all, how was your weekend?

Back to the diet/workouts today


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2004)

Damn, sounds like a fun weekend!!  dancing is fun,


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning All
> 
> I had a GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT weekend
> 
> ...


 Your weekend sounds fantastic! I spent mine cleaning, cooking, getting that manicure I mentioned (oh so pretty! not used to seeing my nails so girly!), coloring my hair (nothing fancy, just went back to my natural color, no more highlights), and a significant amount of time was spent chatting up with strangers on the computer while doing some freelance work-- this will all pay off in a few months, hopefully!

 And amen -- back to diet and workouts today, indeed.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

*Monday, October 4*

Water: 5.5L

Cardio:

30 mins Salsa Dancing   

Meal #1 (6:30)
3/4c Oats
3/4c Egg Whites
2 tb sf Fruit Spread

Meal #2 (10:00)
3.5 oz Chicken
1 oz Cheese
.5 oz Cashews

Meal #3 (1:15) post workout
3/4 c Oats
30g Protein
1 tb cocoa (unsweetened)

Meal #4 (3:15) post post workout
1/2 c Cottage Cheese with
1/2c Berries and
1/3c Grape Nuts   

Meal #5 (5:30) eating out at Moxies Restaurant
1 lg flour tortilla 
1 oz cheese
4 oz chicken
Spinach salad with creamy dressing , bacon and egg

Meal #6 (8:00)
1/2 c oats
3/4 c egg whites
2 tb flax seed
2 tb sf Jam

more carbs than I had planned, but still ate pretty well



Workout:

5 min w/u Rowing

Bench 
65 x 6r
70 x 6r x 3s (up 5lb)

Incline DB Press
22.5 x 8r x 3s

Cable Crossovers
30 x 10r
35 x 10r (up 5lb)

Skulls
35 x 6r x 3s (up 5lbs - maybe too heavy tho)

Rope Pressdowns
50 x 9r
50 x 10r wtf?  ha ha

Cable Crunches
50 x 15
60 x 15 + 15 pulses
70 x 15 + 20 pulses


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Water: 2L
> 
> Cardio:
> 
> ...


Morning Velvet 

Can I do cardio with you ?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Morning Velvet!!

Sounds like you a fantastic weekend!!  AWESOME!!! Can I do cardio with you and Gary???   

I have to admit I may have drank a couple of bottles of red wine over the weekend..    I had my crazy family over SAturday night and somehow we polished off 4 bottles of red wine!!    It was great fun though!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Can I do cardio with you ?



Sure hon, I"m looking for a good partner to start taking formal Salsa classes


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet!!
> 
> Sounds like you a fantastic weekend!!  AWESOME!!! Can I do cardio with you and Gary???
> 
> I have to admit I may have drank a couple of bottles of red wine over the weekend..    I had my crazy family over SAturday night and somehow we polished off 4 bottles of red wine!!    It was great fun though!!!




4 bottles?     How was your head the next day...red wine makes me biligerant and I get a wicked hangover the next day ha ha


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Sure hon, I"m looking for a good partner to start taking formal Salsa classes


Sign me up


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 4 bottles?     How was your head the next day...red wine makes me biligerant and I get a wicked hangover the next day ha ha



Me too!!! Mind you that's just wine in general for me...   lol
Good morning Velvet, how was your weekend?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> who was it that gave me the link to perfect nutrition for the PB chocolate protein powder?  Britty?  JLB?  IT ROCKS!!  My girlfriend ordered it last week and it's soooooooooooooooooo yummy.  I ordered some today, should be here tomorrow



Hey that was me, Perfect Nutrition are my sponsors... glad you liked it VE!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2004)

well well well Miss Velvet  ... I see your weekend was full of activity and fun!


----------



## Jill (Oct 4, 2004)

Your weekend sounded great. So did the dessert.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Your weekend sounded great. So did the dessert.



OMG, I can't even describe how good that cake was!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Mmmmm CAKE!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Morning Velvet  

Happy Thanksgiving !   Do you get the day off ?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck with your new goals velvet


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Velvet, What kind of cardio do you do?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving !   Do you get the day off ?



hee hee, nope, I'm canadian, our Thanksgiving is next Monday!  And I'm cookin the bird for the family!  How are you Gary?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Good luck with your new goals velvet



Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet, What kind of cardio do you do?



EVERYTHING lol

I love step aerobics, especially power step...I love to dance, I have several dance aerobics videos..salsa, hip hop etc.  I lalso love to mountain bike and hike.  I really love doing cardio, I find that my day is always better when i get in 30 -45 mins of fun cardio in in the morning!  What about you Jeanie?  Nice pics btw, you look amazing girl!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning all

Well, it's time to get out the pants, the days are getting chillier..it was only 2 degrees celcius this morning     The thing of it is, I dont' have any pants or jackets that fit me!  I look like a saggy elephant in my old clothes lol..not that i'm complaining mind you     but damn this losing weight thing is gettin bloody expensive!  So, pay day, is shop till I drop day...or at least until I find a coat and a few pairs of pants!

My son and I went out for dinner last night and then i got his hair buzzed off     Looks cute..too much gel crap was put in it tho, you should have seen the bed head this morning   

How's everyone today?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> hee hee, nope, I'm canadian, our Thanksgiving is next Monday! And I'm cookin the bird for the family! How are you Gary?


Wow , my ISP home page calendar is wrong !!!!!!!! Oh well what else is new 

Guess that makes me the first to wish you and Jill a Happy Thanksgiving then   I like being first


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow , my ISP home page calendar is wrong !!!!!!!! Oh well what else is new
> 
> Guess that makes me the first to wish you and Jill a Happy Thanksgiving then   I like being first



  how many carbs ya got in your diet lately Gary?  hee hee
It must be Thanksgiving SOMEWHERE in the world right?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> how many carbs ya got in your diet lately Gary? hee hee
> It must be Thanksgiving SOMEWHERE in the world right?


Right now I am at 2200 cals , 50% P, 34% C, 16% F. You think thats too low for brain functions ?

I am sure someone is giving thanks somewhere


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Right now I am at 2200 cals , 50% P, 34% C, 16% F. You think thats too low for brain functions ?
> 
> I am sure someone is giving thanks somewhere



na, yer fine, no my 8g carbs per day on that crazy ass competition diet was too low for brain function!  Or any kind of function for that matter lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> na, yer fine, no my 8g carbs per day on that crazy ass competition diet was too low for brain function! Or any kind of function for that matter lol


 Holy crap 8 g of carbs a DAY? TOTAL? I'd be lethargic.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Holy crap 8 g of carbs a DAY? TOTAL? I'd be lethargic.


So was I, I was a space cadet..couldn't concentrate, sleep, mood was messed up..that's why I got off that crazy diet and decided to get to my goals in a greater amount of time!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> So was I, I was a space cadet..couldn't concentrate, sleep, mood was messed up..that's why I got off that crazy diet and decided to get to my goals in a greater amount of time!


 That crazy diet you were doing... did you develop that yourself? or did someone provide it for you? How'd you arrive at that particular diet?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That crazy diet you were doing... did you develop that yourself? or did someone provide it for you? How'd you arrive at that particular diet?


No I had a coach.  I wasn't dropping fat quick enuff considering the time I had left..and I was feeling ok on the low carb diet before..but add in some long crazy workouts with the low carb and the body starts to shut down and tell you to f**k off is so many ways


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning all
> 
> Well, it's time to get out the pants,



boooooooooooooo ... winter sucks!  

oh ... morning Miss Velvet ... or if you don't read and respond for another 4 hours, good afternoon


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> boooooooooooooo ... winter sucks!
> 
> oh ... morning Miss Velvet ... or if you don't read and respond for another 4 hours, good afternoon



smarty pants   

I think we are in different time zones..it said I sent you an email at 6:45 in the am...I think not!  I'm 'stepping' my way to fitness at that time of the morning


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

... you didn't send me an email?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... you didn't send me an email?



yesterday


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> No I had a coach.  I wasn't dropping fat quick enuff considering the time I had left..and I was feeling ok on the low carb diet before..but add in some long crazy workouts with the low carb and the body starts to shut down and tell you to f**k off is so many ways


Hmmm......I didn't think you diet was crazy


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hmmm......I didn't think you diet was crazy



Did you see my low carb diet?  I wasn't posting any diet/workouts the last two weeks.  And besides, i asked for it..I told her I could do the low carb...it made me feel good, until I did it for 6 days in a row and all hell broke loose...combined with 1 hour depletion workouts 4x/week and 9 cardio sessions/week...took on more than my body could handle


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> 4 bottles?     How was your head the next day...red wine makes me biligerant and I get a wicked hangover the next day ha ha


   Actually I felt OK.  I probably drank one!     Red wine makes mushy and     We have been drinkly organic wine, no added sulfites, NO headache!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Actually I felt OK.  I probably drank one!     Red wine makes mushy and     We have been drinkly organic wine, no added sulfites, NO headache!



Interesting!  Maybe I should get myself some of that!    For several reasons


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

DAMN NT! Who's nice abs are those?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> DAMN NT! Who's nice abs are those?


ya..splain Lucy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

* blush * ... those are mine.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> * blush * ... those are mine.


 Well it's a good thing I know you're attached or I'd be saying something inappropriate (moreso than this!) at the moment hahaha.

 I'm a sucker for nice abs. OK sucker isn't the right word. Um... yeah i'll shut up now.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well it's a good thing I know you're attached or I'd be saying something inappropriate (moreso than this!) at the moment hahaha.
> 
> I'm a sucker for nice abs. OK sucker isn't the right word. Um... yeah i'll shut up now.



 and in my journal no less


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

well thank you GG ... 

I'm sure I've heard it before ... although it's usually gals at the bar.  Coming from a fit hottie like yourself is very flattering.  

I had to show my ID to these ladies one time at the bar.  There is a bar where the age limit is about 25'ish ... (as opposed to the 18 year old crowd).  The didn't believe that I could be 37 and have abs like that ... my wife was pretty impressed that I could 'wow' the locals like that.  

My wife usually gets the ohhh and awwws, so the odd time I get a compliment, I take it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> and in my journal no less


 I know! I'm so sorry! I'll take my gutter talk back to my journal, where it belongs hahahah!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Morning Velvet  


How was Thanksgiving ?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2004)

morning sweet thang.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning boys


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

*Tuesday October 5*

Water = 5.5L    spot on

Meal #1 (6:30)
2/3 c shredded wheat with bran
1/2 c berries
1/4 c skim milk
3/4 c egg whites

Meal #2 (10:00)
3.5 oz chix
1 oz Lite Feta
Salad
2 tb FF Catalina dressing (ran out of the usual - feta and oil)  

Meal #3 (1:00 - PWO)
3/4c Oats
30g Protein
1tb of regular peanut butter    

wait...it gets better

Meal #4 (3:30) in a meeting
2 oz ww bun
1/2 c applesauce
3 rice crackers
1 can tuna
2 tb ff mayo
1 small cookie (was sf but still...)  

Meal #5 (7:00) grocery shopping..starving to death..3.5 hrs since last meal
1/2 c cottage cheese
1 oz nuts
4 sl ww bread    
1/4c sf jam..yep, a blob even fell on the floor   

wait...i'm not done

Meal #6 (9:00)
30g Protein
1/2 c skim milk
2 sl bread   
2 tb jam    

Well, at least I made up for the extras with my kick-a$$ cardio..must make better choices today

Cardio:

45 mins Power Stepping (got lots of air   ) before Meal #1

Workout:

T-Bar Row
Bar + 50 x 6 x 4

WG Pulldown
75 x 8
80 x 8 x 2

Roman Chair Back Extensions
10lb x 10 
25lb x 10 (OMG, do I EVER feel that today   ) (haven't done these in about 6 mths)

BB Curl
40 x 8 x 3

Alternating DB Curl
12.5 x 10 x 3


All in all, great workouts, so-so diet...will do better today


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

dear Miss Velvet ... I have to say I am very disappointed   in your food choices yesterday.  I hope you can make some much better choices today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey girl   

Yesterday looks yummy   - your doing super women     I miss BB so much, I was flipping through the channels last night and there wasn't shit on until the new RW came on at 10 and it just made me realize how much I missed it


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey girl
> 
> Yesterday looks yummy   - your doing super women     I miss BB so much, I was flipping through the channels last night and there wasn't shit on until the new RW came on at 10 and it just made me realize how much I missed it



Ya, I'm in the same boat..now I only watch tv on Thursday nights for the OC and Survivor..otherwise it's all a bunch of crap..ok, well the OC and Survivor are all crap too, but the good kind


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

What's the OC about?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What's the OC about?



Um, sort of like an evening soap opera, but with much younger and cuter/prettier stars....the dad (who's mid 40's) is very very hot!  OC stands for Orange County so a bunch of rich kids and their trials and tribulations..it's very good..it's starts up again in November


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Velvet dear ... I won't be ignored ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Velvet dear ... I won't be ignored ...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell, went to the caf for a cookie...came back with vegetable beef soup (homemade)...disaster averted again   

They had a whole thanksgiving spread down there...i walked by the
potatoes
turkey
stuffing
gravy
baked apples
pumpkin pie
big a$$ bowl of whip cream
tarts

yeah me!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Meal #5 (7:00) grocery shopping..starving to death..3.5 hrs since last meal
> 1/2 c cottage cheese
> 1 oz nuts
> 4 sl ww bread
> 1/4c sf jam..yep, a blob even fell on the floor



Bad girl-grocery shopping while hungry-PURE TORTURE!

How many of these in your post???  

Oh yes, did you lick the jam off the floor???  I would have


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ...Oh yes, did you lick the jam off the floor???  I would have


 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That is one of the most honest things I've read all day!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Bad girl-grocery shopping while hungry-PURE TORTURE!
> 
> How many of these in your post???
> 
> Oh yes, did you lick the jam off the floor???  I would have



ha ha, na...there was a lot more in the jar (bought two jars while grocery shopping) otherwise...i dunno..probably   

I ate before I went shopping but i had many pit stops...I did eat before I even put the groceries away tho...and at least I made healthy choices and didn't dig into my son's goodies...


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

well crap..was coming in here to post something important and now I forgot 

Oh ya,....brain   NT..you not at work today?  I emailed ya earlier...are you ignoring me Mister?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell, went to the caf for a cookie...came back with vegetable beef soup (homemade)...disaster averted again
> 
> They had a whole thanksgiving spread down there...i walked by the
> potatoes
> ...



I'm impressed!    See if it was me I would go for the soup and come home with the ...

potatoes
turkey
stuffing
gravy
baked apples
pumpkin pie
big a$$ bowl of whip cream
tarts

and cookies!!!   

Good girl!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm impressed!    See if it was me I would go for the soup and come home with the ...
> 
> potatoes
> turkey
> ...


  ha ha, made me laugh out loud at work, oh my gosh you should see their cookie selection britty...I don't go down there often!


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

I dont buy sf jam anymore cause I eat it by the spoonful.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I dont buy sf jam anymore cause I eat it by the spoonful.



 don't tell all of our secrets     Guilty!  But I can control that much more than natty..which i don't keep in the house...ask my son how he feels about that! ha ha ha


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Which one of us is cuter?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I dont buy sf jam anymore cause I eat it by the spoonful.


 hahaha that's why i don't buy _peanut butter_. One proper serving isn't enough. I could eat the whole jar in one sitting.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Which one of us is cuter?


 Damn, tough call.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahaha that's why i don't buy _peanut butter_. One proper serving isn't enough. I could eat the whole jar in one sitting.



Ya, my girlfriend Lisa did that recently, ate the whole jar of natty!  Can you IMAGINE the cals and fat in a whole jar??        I flip out over one extra tb!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, my girlfriend Lisa did that recently, ate the whole jar of natty! Can you IMAGINE the cals and fat in a whole jar??      I flip out over one extra tb!


 
 AAAAHHHHHH! NO WAY!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> AAAAHHHHHH! NO WAY!


Ya, well she's on the stupid Cult-Like Diet,  Dr. Berstein...nuff said!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, well she's on the stupid Cult-Like Diet,  Dr. Berstein...nuff said!


 The diabetes one?


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

I think Dr B's diet is like 900 cals a day


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think Dr B's diet is like 900 cals a day


 For EVERYONE?!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think Dr B's diet is like 900 cals a day



ya, but her 'doctor' (clinic doctor so I use the word lightly) has her on 500-600 and I'm not even close to kidding..I've seen it for myself


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ya, but her 'doctor' (clinic doctor so I use the word lightly) has her on 500-600 and I'm not even close to kidding..I've seen it for myself


Sick


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sick



Ya, it's  and I've tried to  but like I said, it's like a cult..they make their 'patients' believe that they can't do it on their own, that they need the clinic and the shots to reach their goals...Get this, if, when she gives her pee sample (3x per week) and she's not burning (ketones) they take away her fruit!      I keep having mental pictures of them sending her to the corner with a dunce hat on   
I'm very worried about her


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Ya, it's  and I've tried to  but like I said, it's like a cult..they make their 'patients' believe that they can't do it on their own, that they need the clinic and the shots to reach their goals...Get this, if, when she gives her pee sample (3x per week) and she's not burning (ketones) they take away her fruit!    I keep having mental pictures of them sending her to the corner with a dunce hat on
> I'm very worried about her


 SHOTS?!?! DID YOU SAY SHOTS?!?! What kind of shots?!
 How long has she been doing this diet now?! 

 My god. I think you need to plan an intervention.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SHOTS?!?! DID YOU SAY SHOTS?!?! What kind of shots?!
> How long has she been doing this diet now?!
> 
> My god. I think you need to plan an intervention.



If it's like a place around here I'm thinking of it's a pregnancy hormone that they give you.  Usually when a woman first becomes pregnant they loose weight the first month or so.  By injecting the pregnancy hormone it promotes weight loss BUT if would also make a pregnancy test show up positive.  It can't be too healthy either.  A woman I work with goes to a doctor like that, but she gives herself the shots.  


Good Morning Vel


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SHOTS?!?! DID YOU SAY SHOTS?!?! What kind of shots?!
> How long has she been doing this diet now?!
> 
> My god. I think you need to plan an intervention.



I'm really surprised you haven't heard about this diet...I SWEAR half my building at work is on it..and looking like half dead zombies (they lose weight so fast (via starvation) that they end up looking like baggy elephants, with all that loose skin and guant look about them...so sad   
Ya, shots of B-vitamins and not sure what else...must be something else tho as I can't figure out why people aren't dying on it with sooooooo little calories..can't even support your organ function on that!

Oh, and the shots are in the A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO just bend over, give me all your cashola and say 'you are my God'


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> If it's like a place around here I'm thinking of it's a pregnancy hormone that they give you.  Usually when a woman first becomes pregnant they loose weight the first month or so.  By injecting the pregnancy hormone it promotes weight loss BUT if would also make a pregnancy test show up positive.  It can't be too healthy either.  A woman I work with goes to a doctor like that, but she gives herself the shots.
> 
> 
> Good Morning Vel



hmmm, interesting..not sure if it's the same thing, but it sounds just as unhealthy

Good morning Andrea


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think Dr B's diet is like 900 cals a day


  WHAT!!!  That is sick!!!  So wrong!!!  

These people are gonna starve to death!!  What are they thinking???????  YUCKY!! I hate that skinny emaciated look.     

I agree with GG AN intervention is seriously in order!!!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> My god. I think you need to plan an intervention.



any ideas  I've done the preaching..no good, falls upon deaf ears of course..her mom is upset and told her so...she tried eating like I do (yes, I give her that, she really did try to get off it) but of course...after your body has been deprived for so long it hangs on with all it's got to your carbs and water...so of coures after 2 weeks, she gained 15 lbs  of WATER WEIGHT..but it freaked her out and she went to Dr. B...she doesn't understand that for each gram of carb you eat, you store 3 grams of water...and you retain it if the body is in defensive mode :-(  Now, she doesn't even train with me anymore cause she doesn't have the energy to lift heavy and doesn't want to add any 'bulk' to her frame...another issue...I dunno, what do I do?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 7, 2004)

Morning Velvet 


Wish I could help you out. It amazes me the number of people who just don't/won't understand.   Good luck Sweetie


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> 
> Wish I could help you out. It amazes me the number of people who just don't/won't understand.   Good luck Sweetie



Morning sweetie 

Ya, it's sad


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> any ideas  I've done the preaching..no good, falls upon deaf ears of course..her mom is upset and told her so...she tried eating like I do (yes, I give her that, she really did try to get off it) but of course...after your body has been deprived for so long it hangs on with all it's got to your carbs and water...so of coures after 2 weeks, she gained 15 lbs of WATER WEIGHT..but it freaked her out and she went to Dr. B...she doesn't understand that for each gram of carb you eat, you store 3 grams of water...and you retain it if the body is in defensive mode :-( Now, she doesn't even train with me anymore cause she doesn't have the energy to lift heavy and doesn't want to add any 'bulk' to her frame...another issue...I dunno, what do I do?


 wow, i don't even know what to say to that. 

 She won't last long on it. I'm sure. after a while she'll feel like shit so much, that she'll have to realize it's not worth it. I can only speak from experience, having done all sort of fad diets myself -- atkins, south beach, cabbage soup, you name it... It's not a sustainable lifetsyle, and it will take a toll on her. She'll realize it. Hopefully.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Vel - Unfortunately if she's got it in her mind this is what she's wanting to do - There's nothing no one can say or do to change her mind.  She'll need to experience herself.  She may be a "See and believe person."

My only suggestions are:  *1)* Support her! If she's getting negative feed back from friends and family, she'll rebel more.  By supporting her, you're showing her you care and she'll allow and trust in your opinion about (my suggestion #2. )  & *2)*  If her calories are that low (900) then ask her to do carb up days every 3 to 4 days.  Is she taking any supplements?

Good luck Vel.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> wow, i don't even know what to say to that.
> 
> She won't last long on it. I'm sure. after a while she'll feel like shit so much, that she'll have to realize it's not worth it. I can only speak from experience, having done all sort of fad diets myself -- atkins, south beach, cabbage soup, you name it... It's not a sustainable lifetsyle, and it will take a toll on her. She'll realize it. Hopefully.



Get this..she's been on it since May!!!!!  She has incredible will power but problems with binge eating..seems like as soon as she gets near her goal (where she'll switch to a maintenance level diet) she goes on a huge binge


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Vel - Unfortunately if she's got it in her mind this is what she's wanting to do - There's nothing no one can say or do to change her mind.  She'll need to experience herself.  She may be a "See and believe person."
> 
> My only suggestions are:  *1)* Support her! If she's getting negative feed back from friends and family, she'll rebel more.  By supporting her, you're showing her you care and she'll allow and trust in your opinion about (my suggestion #2. )  & *2)*  If her calories are that low (900) then ask her to do carb up days every 3 to 4 days.  Is she taking any supplements?
> 
> Good luck Vel.



Ya, I have been supporting her so far..I don't say anything anymore and I make sure she has stuff she can eat when she comes over (I'm making a special dessert and veggies for her for my Thanksgiving Dinner)..but it's soooooooooo hard to shut up!  And she's alienating herself from others because she doesn't want to go anywhere where there will be food she can't have..restaurants, meetings, bars etc...so people aren't inviting her out anmore and she gets really upset about it.

Only supplements are what's in the shots (whatever that is)...and I think she's on a really strong dose of potassium...She was taking fish oil for a while (as I had recommended) but I dont think she's taking them anymore


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

She has an eating disorder.  It's very sad and hard on everyone I am sure.  I wish I could think of a way to help... let me think about it a while, maybe I can think of something....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> She has an eating disorder.  It's very sad and hard on everyone I am sure.  I wish I could think of a way to help... let me think about it a while, maybe I can think of something....



Yes, you are right...she does..and she doesn't perceive herself as she really is..she thinks she's fat..which she's not. Thanks for caring Sapphy!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

*Thursday October 7*

water = 5.5L

Meals as planned (non-training day) but

Meal #5 I used as my once weekly cheat meal and had:

3.5 small slices of philly cheesesteak pizza from Dominos  
6 cinnastix with icing from Dominos   
4 squares of almond chocolate    
2 jelly candies     
1/4c jelly beans       

then last meal i was back to chix and veggies   

Cardio:
1 hour of hip hop dance practice < Meal #1

My two best buddies and I are entering an act in the lip sync here at work that we do for charity.  We are going to do "Baby's got Back" my Sir Mix a Lot...hee heee, so I was practicing some dance moves using some of my hip hop cardio videos....what fun fun fun fun

30 mins of hip hop dance practice > Meal #5...girls came over and we danced away


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> water = 5.5L
> 
> Meals as planned (non-training day) but
> 
> ...


 Now this is what i call an excellent day


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, i was stopping by to say    then I saw this


> she doesn't understand that for each gram of carb you eat, you store 3 grams of water


Really? I didn't know that, no wonder i hold 4 pounds of water after my cheat weekends .
About your friend, I am surprised that the diet is even legal. Is it a real doctor doing this? It certainly doesnt sound ethical. 
And just how do you stop yourself from cheating the rest of the day after you cheat? I can't stop once I start


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> ... And just how do you stop yourself from cheating the rest of the day after you cheat? I can't stop once I start


 That's my problem too, Jeanie... One taste, and I'm a goner.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi beautiful....


It is so sad about your friend.  I really can't believe that such a "diet" isn't outlawed.  If she didn't have an eating disorder then, she sure does now.  The only comment I can offer you is that her mindset can not be too strong if she let's this clown do what amounts to starvation to her and pay for it.
If that's the case, you can easily bring her back to reality, because she could literally pass in front of you.  This is just wrong....

Anyway, I hope you are having a good day


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey VE!  Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 8, 2004)

MORNINGGGGG


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning VE!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Your cheat meal looks yummyyyyy 

 baby got back is so funny! they play it at this 80s club me and my friends go to.. aahaha


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hey, i was stopping by to say    then I saw this Really? I didn't know that, no wonder i hold 4 pounds of water after my cheat weekends .
> About your friend, I am surprised that the diet is even legal. Is it a real doctor doing this? It certainly doesnt sound ethical.
> And just how do you stop yourself from cheating the rest of the day after you cheat? I can't stop once I start



NO KIDDING!  I can't figure out
1) How it can be legal to starve people
2) Why people aren't dying on it
3) How the people on it don't lose their sanity!

As for the cheats..yep, that's what happens to Lisa..just one lick of icing off your finger and the diet goes to $hit for the rest of the day then she beats herself up about it!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning GG, Tony and Jeanie

TGIF buddies!!!!  Thank goodness too cause I've got my cranky pants on and need a good attitude adjustment


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

let me get in on the morning well wishes ... good morning!   It's hard to beat these early rises.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Your cheat meal looks yummyyyyy
> 
> baby got back is so funny! they play it at this 80s club me and my friends go to.. aahaha



Ya, but i dunno Greeky, I just read the lyrics...there's racism and profanity in it and well, it's all about banging a fat black girl...I"m second guessing our song choice (wasn't my choice..I wanted 'Push It' by salt n peppa)...This is, after all, a work thing...I'm not comfortable with it..and I'm telling the girls so at lunch


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> let me get in on the morning well wishes ... good morning!   It's hard to beat these early rises.



Early risers?  Geez, NT< it's like 10:45 here ha ha ha ha


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Thank goodness too cause I've got my cranky pants on and need a good attitude adjustment



I can certainly fix that ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning girlie!!!     Did you watch Extreme Makeover last night or Survivor?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Good morning Hot Legs... nice new pics in your gallery!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey velvet... 

 good morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning V     How was your weekend??


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Morning hun!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Good morning Velvet


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Where's velvet.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Morning Everyone 

I had yesterday off, as it was Thanksgiving here in Canada   

Oh, boy, do I ever have to be good after all the crap I ate this weekend 

How are you all?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning Everyone
> 
> I had yesterday off, as it was Thanksgiving here in Canada
> 
> ...



I want to hear about all the yummies you had!!!! Glad you enjoyed yourself     You deserve it hun!! Oh, and Good Morning btw!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I want to hear about all the yummies you had!...


 Yes, please. Remember some of us live vicariously through others, at least where yummy food is concerned. Don't spare any details


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

YES!  Tell us all about   the yummies you ate!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

ha ha, ok ok...I thought it would be mean to tell you all what I ate (probably easier to tell you what I didn't eat this weekend)

Friday night my girlfriend and I took the kids to a new chinese buffet (HEAVEN!!!)..I had three platefuls of the sugariest meats, noodles and seafood I could pile on the plate..then I went for the desserts..we are talking three HUGE tables of desserts..had to try them all, of course...I rolled out an hour later and went to bed..ha ha, sugar coma BIG TIME!

Saturday I ate like an angel..but then on Sunday, I cooked Thanksgiving dinner for 10 and ate..


A WHOLE bag of halloween creme candies (those lil orange pumpkin creme candies)
1/2 a pumpkin pie
6 pumpkin tarts
10 maple cookies
turkey, stuffing, potatoes, gravy (plus a carrot for color lol)
wine
velvetta cheese and shells with my son..yum
chocolate bar
buns
banana with peanut butter
peanut butter and jam buns.. x3 




I started a new plan today tho, Twin Peak's Carb Cycling..I want to cut for about 6 weeks (in two 3 week cycles)...will start a new journal later today for my new journey   

OMG, I felt like crap after eating all that..well..crap..so glad to get back on the wagon..it's fun for a while, but then the pants get tight, yer high on sugar and tired all the time..makes you really appreciate your healthy lifestyle doesn't it?  I'm soooooooooooo ready to get back to my healthy lifestyle now..got all the binging out of my system!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, ok ok...I thought it would be mean to tell you all what I ate (probably easier to tell you what I didn't eat this weekend)
> 
> Friday night my girlfriend and I took the kids to a new chinese buffet (HEAVEN!!!)..I had three platefuls of the sugariest meats, noodles and seafood I could pile on the plate..then I went for the desserts..we are talking three HUGE tables of desserts..had to try them all, of course...I rolled out an hour later and went to bed..ha ha, sugar coma BIG TIME!
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! you are such a liar! Good work of fiction, this  list of food you ate! hahahahaha! But seriously...what'd ya eat? 

 Man that all sounds delish. Except the pumpkin pie, but i'm  not a big fan of that. The chinese buffet! DANNNNG! Haven't had chinese in a while! YUM!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 12, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> ha ha, ok ok...I thought it would be mean to tell you all what I ate (probably easier to tell you what I didn't eat this weekend)
> 
> Friday night my girlfriend and I took the kids to a new chinese buffet (HEAVEN!!!)..I had three platefuls of the sugariest meats, noodles and seafood I could pile on the plate..then I went for the desserts..we are talking three HUGE tables of desserts..had to try them all, of course...I rolled out an hour later and went to bed..ha ha, sugar coma BIG TIME!
> 
> ...



I'm drooling here! Mmmmm   

Good morning Velvet.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 12, 2004)

I LOVE Chinese!! Especially those crab meat and cream cheese stuffed thingies. OMG-


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I LOVE Chinese!! Especially those crab meat and cream cheese stuffed thingies. OMG-



I haven't had those..hee hee, there were a ton of crab legs there...there was one couple who went and took 3 plates of crab legs..nothing else..just the legs..lol


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

The Pies we made...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

The crab legs, except for sodium, are pretty good right?  Mostly protein?


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2004)

I think you might have me beat on the 'bad eating weekend'!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The crab legs, except for sodium, are pretty good right?  Mostly protein?



I'm not sure Greeky,  isn't most shellfish healthy?  I only like shrimp, no other fishies for me


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think you might have me beat on the 'bad eating weekend'!



    So what did you have?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Vel... good morning, chica!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Vel... good morning, chica!



Hey GG!  I was thinking about you this morning...I'm so proud of you!  I know how hard the BFL challenge can be, seeing my neighbour do it...only a few more days to go and you've reached your ultimate goal   

Brocolli for breaky today?  lol


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Hey GG! I was thinking about you this morning...I'm so proud of you! I know how hard the BFL challenge can be, seeing my neighbour do it...only a few more days to go and you've reached your ultimate goal
> 
> Brocolli for breaky today?  lol


 yep yep! hahahaha! Check out the gallery if you dont believe me 

 And yeah... it's tough alright, but i'll tell ya something, these last two weeks have been by far THE EASIEST. I thought it'd be the other way around, but the way I eat now (which is the biggest thing i had to get used to) is just a way of life...habit. So it wasn't so hard! (famous last words? hahahaha!)

 Thanks v. I think joining IM and "meeting" the bunch of you has really helped to keep me motivated to finish.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

ha ha, actually the brocolli looks good with the omelette..they complement each other...NOT!  I like your placemat..I have those too in black bamboo!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Velvet  

anything exciting planned for today ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning Vel!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning Gary and Andrea  

Today, it was a cardio day...and no carb day...gonna start a new journal soon with my new plan..just haven't had the time yet..damn work keeps gettin in the way! lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

How you feeling on carb cycling so far?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> How you feeling on carb cycling so far?



I LOVE it, Greeky..this is my second no carb day...as long as I eat lots of veggies, I'm good to go..I haven't had a high carb day yet..that's tomorrow.

Have you seen TP's carb cycling diet Greeky?  How's your back?


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

VE girly, I tried it but found it was not right for someone like me who has binging tendencies.  My back is better with the muscle cream on it, all tingly, and I can actually move now that it's on my back.  Still no somersaults tho 





I cant do somersaults anyway


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> VE girly, I tried it but found it was not right for someone like me who has binging tendencies.  My back is better with the muscle cream on it, all tingly, and I can actually move now that it's on my back.  Still no somersaults tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Good to hear!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2004)

Morning VE!! 

Carb cycling huh???  I should try that...  maybe.     I am trying something a little different, sorta eating high carbs low fat on leg days and low carbs, higher fat on the rest.  Protein always high.  What do you think about that?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning VE!!
> 
> Carb cycling huh???  I should try that...  maybe.     I am trying something a little different, sorta eating high carbs low fat on leg days and low carbs, higher fat on the rest.  Protein always high.  What do you think about that?



Ya, that sounds pretty similar...I high-carb it on leg & back/biceps days, low carb it on chest/tricep & delt/calf days and no-carb it on rest/cardio days

Protein stays constant (25 - 33g/ meal 6x/day)..fat stays constant (added to two meals a day (natty    )), just the carbs change..today is no carb day...eating a protein pancake right now     Have you seen Twin Peaks Carb Cycling diet?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2004)

Posting new journal....Started a new phase/diet this week...see ya all on the flip side....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Posting new journal....Started a new phase/diet this week...see ya all on the flip side....


 HOW MANY JOURNALS!!! hahahaha! Where's the new one?


----------

